# Alternative zu WinCC für Siemens OP73



## neibeck (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich mache momentan ein Abiturprojekt, dabei verwende ich eine Siemens Simatic S7-314C2DP und das Siemens OP73. Leider verfügen wir in der Schule nur über ProTool, mit welchem sich das OP73 allerdings nicht projektieren lässt..
Laut Siemens lässt sich das OP73 nur mit WinCC projektieren..
Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung?
Gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen zu WinCC oder müssen wir nun WinCC anschaffen?

mfg
neibeck


----------



## Rudi (2 Dezember 2006)

Ich denke schon das Ihr WINCC braucht. Ansonsten bleibt nur die Alternative ein OP7 mit Protool einzusetzen.
Zumindest habe ich noch nichts anderes gehört.


----------



## Immergewinner (3 Dezember 2006)

Du brauchst für das OP73 auf jeden Fall WinCC flex. andere Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.
Alternativ könnte man das OP3 Textdisplay für Protool nehmen wird zwar von Siemens nicht mehr hergestellt aber gibt es bei ebay z. T. als Schnäppchen. Pass auch von den Maßen zum OP73

Ich habe mir letztlich als Notreserve für bestehende Kundenanlagen 2 OP3-Komplettsets bei ebay ersteigert neu, versiegelt und mit Rechnung für im Schnitt 90,- Euros. 

Gruss


----------



## neibeck (4 Dezember 2006)

Leider haben wir bereits 5 Panels gekauft.... und jetzt fehlt uns die Software, weil laut unserer Lehrer es ja mit ProTool funktionieren sollte... sie wissn ja immer alles besser...


----------



## RaiKa (4 Dezember 2006)

neibeck schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Laut Siemens lässt sich das OP73 nur mit WinCC projektieren..
> Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung?
> Gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen zu WinCC oder müssen wir nun WinCC anschaffen?


 
Bitte nicht "WinCC" (PC-Visualisierung) mit "WinCC flexible" (OP-Visualisierung) verwechseln.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Rudi (4 Dezember 2006)

*WinCC flexible*

Ja natürlich WinCC flexible. WINCC ist auch eher was für Profi-Programmierer.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Dezember 2006)

neibeck schrieb:


> Leider haben wir bereits 5 Panels gekauft....


Dann solltet ihr auch nich die paar Euro für WinCC flexible haben, ihr braucht ja nur die billige Version!


----------



## neibeck (4 Dezember 2006)

ich hab wincc flexible gemeint.. 

das mit den 5 panels ist folgendermaßen...

wir haben für unser projekt ein panel bestellt, allerdings hat unserem lehrer das ding so gefallen, dass er fürs Labor gleich noch 4 Stück mitbestellt hat.
Jetzt versucht er von Siemens kostenlos  einige Lizenzen für die Schule zu bekommen, allerdings wird das für uns zu lange dauern..
darum die Frage ob es Alternativen (am besten gratis) gibt...
Unser Budget fürs Projekt ist stark begrenzt und würden wir nun noch WinCC flexible compact extra dazukaufen, wäre das Limit schon fast erreicht... und wir haben noch nicht alle Komponenten beisammen...

mfg neibeck


----------



## Sandman (5 Dezember 2006)

Nein es gibt keine Alternative! Wie denn auch, denkst Du irgendein Hersteller schreibt eine Firmware/Software für ein Gerät was nicht aus deren Haus kommt?!


----------

